# Stuff and Things > Sports >  28-5! Blue Jays make history with offensive outburst at Fenway Park

## El Guapo

> That outburst, not surprisingly set a Jays franchise record that had stood since June 26, 1978 when in their toddler phase as a club they put up 24 against the Baltimore Orioles.
> 
> By the time the game mercifully ended, the Jays had hung a 28-5 pasting on their American League East rivals.


28-5! Blue Jays make history with offensive outburst at Fenway Park | Toronto Sun


 :Headbang:

----------

Authentic (07-23-2022),Conservative Libertarian (07-23-2022),Crusader (07-23-2022),pjohns (07-23-2022)

----------


## pjohns

In a way, it is less painful to lose bigtime than it is to lose very close:  The latter, after all, is filled with so many What Ifs. 

Still, it must be embarrassing to give up 28 runs in a single game...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-23-2022),Crusader (07-23-2022),El Guapo (07-23-2022)

----------

